
The Next Mass Consumer Social Wave: Political Expression - atularora
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/20/consumer-social-wave-political-expression/
======
waterlesscloud
The biggest obstacle would be to avoid being co-opted by the usual crowd of
spin doctors and propagandists.

Once those folks take over, the majority of people tune out the channel,
whatever channel that is. And rightly so.

------
Qz
That egypt banner looks kind of photoshopped, but it's still pretty awesome.

------
newchimedes
I don't know if this will work as well in the United States. I think the
majority of people are more pre-occupied by more important issues like who
should win American Idol, the cast of Jersey shore, what shoes Kim Kardashian
recommends. Americans have no time for political expression...

